# pink accessories/components



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i hope it's ok to post this in this forum.....my gf is looking for pink accessories/components for her kona lisa ds....so far we have found (but not ordered)

dangerboy levers (pink)
dangerboy handlebar end caps (pink)
crank brothers 50/50 pedals (half pink)
pink cable housing (not sure of those yet though)

looking for any other pink accessories/components u can think of (please include a link to where to get them)...items such as.....

headset caps
spacers
screws
valve stem covers
lock on clamps for grips
hubs
saddle (she's more into comfort)
etc........


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

pipes10 said:


> headset caps
> spacers
> screws
> valve stem covers
> ...


Pricey, but...
Chris King headset/headset cap/spacers/hubs or
Phil Wood hubs
Several various grips...don't know about lock ons but Oury, Bontrager and some other brand that I can't remember have pink grips now
Terry saddles, WTB has some with pink accents...both comfy IMO
Jagwire has pink cable housing, FYI

Don't know where you are located, but the Path bike shop in SoCal www.thepathbikeshop.com has a lot of pink stuff. You might try giving them a call. My beau built up a set of wheels for me with pink king hubs, black spokes/rims and pink nipples. H-O-T.

Lots of gals have built up bikes with pink components. You might try searching posts in the WL.

Post pics when you have it built up!


----------



## Digitaljs (Aug 12, 2005)

Not going to link where to buy the stuff, but I will link to the manufacturers website:

Rims: Velocity http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=594
Spacers/ Stem Cap: Chris King (Pretty & Strong) http://www.chrisking.com/store/pands2006.html
Headset/Hub: Chris King Pretty and Strong
Saddle: Terry Pink Butterfly http://www.terrybicycles.com/saddles/detail.html?item_no=2113941 (a lot of women love this saddle
Cable Housing: Jag
Headset, : Chris King
Grips: Oury http://www.ourygrips.com/grips_menu.html#


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I hated the Terry pink saddle I tried, but am totally in love with the Fizik one on my SS - it's a road saddle but so comfy.

I also found some pink carbon fiber spacers on ebay recently.

And I bought some pink candy pedals, but the pink was off (too light) and didn't match my bike so I'm going to be selling those if you want them..


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285673

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279651&highlight=pink


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

There are also a number of pink grips available on ebay. I have some Gusset ones, which are alright but a little thin/narrow for my preference, on my AS-X. I preferred the Tioga ones I had before I changed bars - they were ergonomically shaped and I really liked them.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

kewl...thanks for all the responses...she has a few items to look at now


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*custom fizik saddles*

I love the fizik saddles and found this...

http://www.fizik.it/shop_customize.aspx

she can configure as much pink as she wants. I ordered this one


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

For the headset and hubs Chris King makes those in pink.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I've been on a mission for pink goodies, too. I did get the dangerboy brake levers and bar end caps with a little flower on them. Just put them on not long ago, the levers are rather comfy for my hands, more so than what came on the bike.

My next purchase.... the pink Chris King hubs.

I like how it's looking so far. Trying to do it nicely without being tacky.

















I would LOVE to see hers when she starts adding the fun stuff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

*Pink Bash Guard*

What about a pink bash guard? These are 5mm thick, pretty solid and and match up well to the cb's colors.
http://www.goldtoothmafia.com/Goldtooth/Comp.html


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Pugdawg1 said:


> I've been on a mission for pink goodies, too. I did get the dangerboy brake levers and bar end caps with a little flower on them. Just put them on not long ago, the levers are rather comfy for my hands, more so than what came on the bike.
> 
> My next purchase.... the pink Chris King hubs.
> 
> ...


that's a sweet looking bike...i will definitely be posting some pics when she gets a few pinkies...


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

For what it's worth props on the Chris King hubset.... have about 300 miles on mine now and love love love them.... can't go wrong, pricey yes but worth it!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Straitline Components has AWESOME brake levers - very comfortable!

They also have pink pedals, stems, and bar end caps.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

she who dies with the most pink wins? 

I'm thinking my ti HT that I am slowly rebuilding might need some pink bling.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pwheels*

One of our mechanics builds these:
http://www.cyclemonkey.com/


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*How about a fork?*

Just came across this on ebay. No clue regarding authenticity, or reputation of the seller. If it's real, it's a find!

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marzocchi-...ryZ58085QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bob


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

well she doesn't know yet but i ordered her a terry saddle (pink), dangerboy levers (pink), and cb 50/50 XX pedals (pink/silver)

but in the mean time i did this.....she likes it plus we have spare parts so she can change them if she likes


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

pinkness from Terry:

https://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?item_no=75880
(note the pink water bottle cages on the same page)


----------



## ailisa (May 25, 2006)

CK produces the pink components to increase awareness about breast cancer and also a certain amount of the income goes to support cancer research. So in addition to great quality products one gets to support an important cause.

A win-win-win situation


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

...


----------



## Joey24 (May 10, 2007)

Hi, Not sure if she just wants pink bike components or kit too, but the azonic Surround sound helmet comes in pink too.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Saw this on ebay a few weeks ago:


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Pink Mountain Bike Tires*

A company called Halo makes a pink mountain bike tire called the "Halo twin rail pink" you can buy them from Universal Cycles at www.universalcycles.com
they look REALLY pink too!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that's a kewl tire....but not trail enough for her...my sis has a commuter bike that she takes on trails at times....she may like them...thanks


----------



## MoonriseRascal (Feb 5, 2004)

*Purely Custom*

These guys do custom stem caps and matching bolts in pink. Maybe some other things as well.

http://www.purelycustom.com/bicycle_HeadsetCaps.html


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*cool subject*

I've pinkified the entire front end of my Epic. Here's what I know is available and on my bike:

Pink CK headset, Pink CK hub, (got it mail order from Universal, and the ano is a bit more 'purpleish' than CKs normal offerings. It is pink but be aware anodizing differences in batch runs can result in different hues.

Pink Serfas grips ( cut and stuffed them on some Oury lock on inner shells

Pink'ish titanium spokes.
Pink nipples. They're actually DT
Pink Rock Shox Reba. (took the better part of a month to remove the magnesium lowers, sand to bare metal, seal, and spray up with a light pink Krylon. I used a paint designed for repainting outdoor plastic furniture, so it has some flex in it. Looks cool as hell.

Pink Danger boy? end caps

The bike I run stripped bare metal, with ZERO black anywhere. Where there was no choice, like the linkages on the frame, I stripped them too.

I run blue Nokon cable housings and they set off the pink very well.

To complete the picture, I ordered a pair of Oakley half jackets in pink frames.

Pink generally goes well with either bare metal or gray, blue, or all black.

Cheers


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that sounds like a sweet looking bike....any pics by chance?...especially the fork


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

well i decided to buy her a 07 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp Women's which i will pick up next week...now all i have to do is sell her bike...lol...ah well...she's happy about the new bike


----------

